

Moukolaba-Doudou National Park, near Gamba, in Pictures - NovemberWest
http://dkortephoto.com/wordpress/

======
NovemberWest
_Stillness grips a lagoon in the heat and humidity of a rainy season
afternoon. Not a breeze stirs the canopy. Even the crickets and cicadas have
gone silent, waiting for a break in the stifling atmosphere._

Some of this is very poetic. And the photos are simply beautiful.

